

Cars and software bugs - samd
http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2010/05/techview_cars_and_software_bugs

======
yason
In "The Inmates Are Running The Asylum", Alan Cooper presents the following
equations:

Warship * computer = computer Alarm clock * computer = computer Camera *
computer = computer

Any damn device when crossed with a computer turns into a computer—with the
negative properties of a computer dominating, of course.

Soon it'll take a two minutes to boot your car in the morning after which
you're greeted by a BLING that comes with a useless explanation that the car
went and booted itself into safe mode, or that chkdsk failed, or that there's
a critical update available which you must first download and install before
driving.

------
bobdole2695
The author of this article is out of touch with modern engineering. It's nice
to wax about the old days when things had simple linkages that were easy to
debug, but I'll take my incredibly responsive anti-lock brakes, intelligent
traction control, variable valve timing and electronic control of niceties
before I go back to the bad old days.

I also have serious doubts that Toyota actually has any real problems with
their software. I'm betting 90% of the issues are human error with a side of
new-fangled-gadget blame.

